# playing hookie



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

so it was a beautiful day out and i decided to play hookie from work and get some more work done on the TT...

this past weekend i replaced the valve cover gasket + half moon seal, spark plugs, cabin filter, oil dipstick tube and started to detail the engine bay...

today i'm pulling the bumper and headlights to finally get around to a much overdue reflectorectomy and replace the passenger side motor mount...

i'm been at it for about an hour and a 1/2 and i'm just about to start pulling the headlights apart...

a couple pics of the carnage 

the naked front end...


















i let the bumper out in the back yard to play 









updates soon (hopefully)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm telling!!!


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

so something a little different when it comes to the "smoking"...

i know a lot of you use the OSIR lenses or VHT nightshades, but i didn't want to shell out 85 bucks for 2 strips of plastic and i don't like the dull finish of nightshades, so i tried something i used on my mk3 to make replica amber turns except i used the smoked version of tamiya translucent smoked model spray paint for plastic... its 8 bucks a can at the local hobby shop and i couldn't be happier with the results


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

trixx said:


> so something a little different when it comes to the "smoking"...
> 
> i know a lot of you use the OSIR lenses or VHT nightshades, but i didn't want to shell out 85 bucks for 2 strips of plastic and i don't like the dull finish of nightshades, so i tried something i used on my mk3 to make replica amber turns except i used the smoked version of tamiya translucent smoked model spray paint for plastic... its 8 bucks a can at the local hobby shop and i couldn't be happier with the results


WOW!  painted right over the stock amber inserts, right?? :thumbup:

You've inspired me to bake my lights sooner then later now that I know what I'm gunna do!! Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice I did the exact same thing with the stock reflectors except I used model tint spray. Basically the same. It comes out looking real good once everything is put back together :thumbup:


----------



## KN78 (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow! looks good! i'm too nervous to open my headlights... i would love to have my turns smoked.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

M-Power M3 said:


> Nice I did the exact same thing with the stock reflectors except I used model tint spray. Basically the same. It comes out looking real good once everything is put back together :thumbup:


I also did the same exact thing except that I sucked at making an even coat so when my ambers came on, you could see the imperfections in the paint and where I sprayed too much


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

final assembly today... (i took a legit vacation day to do this project... lol)

here are the turns installed in the shaved shrouds... you can only see a little amber because of the light reflecting off the white kitchen floor... otherwise it looks completely gloss black









the translucent smoked paint still lets plenty of light through so i still have functional turns


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

wow looks really nice :beer:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I used VHT Window Tint spray can on mine a long time ago. Niteshades does come out dull but the window tint is much thicker and glossier.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

all together... now just gotta wait for the rain to let up to put the front end back on


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Tempes_TT; You've inspired me to bake my lights sooner then later now that I know what I'm gunna do!! Looks great! :thumbup:[/QUOTE said:


> X2 :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Don't you hate it when the rain kills plans? I swear if it rains Friday when I go to put my bumper back on I will find the closest puppy and punt it


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Don't you hate it when the rain kills plans? I swear if it rains Friday when I go to put my bumper back on I will find the closest puppy and punt it


Well If it rains here and doesnt rain over by you ill...ill...hmph! 

Its supposed to rain Friday and snow Saturday here... I wanna get my exhaust on Saturday! :banghead: 

/rant


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It's supposed to be partly clouding with a chance of rain. At least no snow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> It's supposed to be partly clouding with a chance of rain. At least no snow!!!!!!!!!!!


Is that like partly sunning? :laugh: Snow? It's like 81 here in Georgia.  Headlights look dope, also inspiring me.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

DougLoBue said:


> I used VHT Window Tint spray can on mine a long time ago. Niteshades does come out dull but the window tint is much thicker and glossier.



for anyone that's interested this is the stuff i used: TAMIYA TS-71









make sure you get the stuff for plastic and not polycarbonate (the polycarbonate stuff has no gloss like VHT nightshades)... like i mentioned before, most hobby stores with have this in stock or can get it for you

so after a couple hours, doing the passenger side engine mount and refitting the headlights (pulling the front bumper on and off 5 or 6 times adjusting gaps etc etc) she's back on the road... SOOOOO much happier with the front end now (minus the plate of course... stupid ontario laws!)





































now for the baking vs heat gun methods... i used a heat gun and have to say it was very very easy pulling the lights apart and putting them back together. i really wouldn't feel comfortable putting an entirely plastic (and very expensive) headlight in and oven...

it only took about 10 minutes working my way around with a heat gun and a dinner knife to pry the headlight open and its the method i highly recommend...


----------



## goTTone (Mar 9, 2011)

Car looks great man! What grit lip and grill donyou have I've been looking for one.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20v master said:


> Is that like partly sunning?


I cant totally pay attention to how the iphone spells my thoughts when I'm sitting in class:laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

trixx said:


> (minus the plate of course... stupid ontario laws!)


You need to get a hide-away-plate holder :beer:


----------



## uhohvr6 (Apr 23, 2002)

Neb said:


> You need to get a hide-away-plate holder :beer:


I have one of these brand new and never installed on my Corrado:

http://www.swiftmotorsports.com/product_info.php?products_id=3144

I don't need it since I run dealer plates on my Corrado so no front plate required 

Car looks great and you should stop by, I just got my first Audi too!


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

First thing I did on my car was install one of those... Kinda funny that I ordered it from Swift in Connecticut only to learn that it's made about twenty minutes away in Minnesota.

Remote controlled retractable plate.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

ttwsm said:


> First thing I did on my car was install one of those... Kinda funny that I ordered it from Swift in Connecticut only to learn that it's made about twenty minutes away in Minnesota.
> 
> Remote controlled retractable plate.


Dude! Thats awesome! where did you get that from?? Looks good! :thumbup::thumbup:

and where you at in minnesota??


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

looks great man....I need to play hookie from work one day and do the same :laugh:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

thanks all for the compliments...
i'm now in the middle of fitting my poorly made replica 3.2 rear spoiler...

i gotta say it's a complete piece of chit... BUT... me being the cheap bastard that i am and the fact that i love good hands on challenge i decided to make it work.

the ebay replica spoiler was a full 1/2" too short and didn't hug the hatch and spoiler as it should, so out came a hack saw and i cut the damn thing in 1/2 and then used an angle grinder to "finesse" the spoiler to the car... it fits perfectly now and being that its made of fiberglass its pretty easy to work with. with the 2 ends chopped i taped them to the car and hot glued temporary support braces and then stuffed the 2 halves up with fiberglass strips down the crack and voila! a one piece spoiler again!

it's still going to take a little work, but i have the materials laying around, i can't see more than another 2 hours of prep work and a quick prime and satin black paint job before its ready to mount


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I dont have that kind of patients. Kudos to you sir


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice work on the headlights and spoiler :thumbup:


----------

